# How much for a Varsity?



## Clay Walker (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking at a traded-in 79' Schwinn Varsity at a local for 70$. Good or bad price?


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 27, 2010)

First, is it your size?  second, is it shiny? third, is it ridable?
$70 for a good Varsity is a good deal.  Nice riders are $100-150.  If it's a project, then probably not.  If you're thinking of flipping it, probably not.
I paid $10 for mine.  It's got good paint and chrome but it needs a full lube job and new tires and cables.  I'll probably be 4 hours into it before I can ride it and spend a few bucks more, but it's my size and I like the color.


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 27, 2010)

It is my size but it no visable chrome. it is covered by matching bar tape. the rims are French 700c race rims.


----------



## Gordon (Oct 27, 2010)

Depends on where you are. Some places they bring decent money, but here in my neck of the woods you can't give them away. The local Salvation Army usually just hauls them to the scrapyard.


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 27, 2010)

I've got a couple of them too, one real clean for $30 the other not so clean but came with new tires for $10.
Real common find at garage/yardsales in mid Ohio.


----------



## sailorbenjamin (Oct 27, 2010)

Funny, that bike probably came with 27" wheels.  are the new ones alloy or chrome?  Alloy would be a nice upgrade as long as the brakes work with them.


----------



## Clay Walker (Oct 28, 2010)

They are a titanium alloy type rims


----------



## Tidewater (Oct 29, 2010)

I think my response was reading like I was selling my Varsitys, my apologies. Neither are for sale. 
My point was that they are a very common find in my area. 
My bride and I see them often and in great shape in the $20-$30 range.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 31, 2010)

Someday, Schwinn Varsitys will bring BIG money. Someday.........


----------

